# Music for Humor's Sake



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Anybody else do this? We "lighten up" some of our haunt scenes in the Walk-thru with tunes that you may not expect to hear in a Haunted House. In the Mad Scientists Lab you can hear the strains of Thomas Dolby's "She Blinded Me With Science". We once used Frank Sinatra's "Strangers In The Night" for a Vampire scare and for the past two years the Vampire's coffin has opened to the first three bars of an old Mo-Town hit - "I Wanna Get Next To You".
I have noticed that older members of our audience, those over 40 (and we get a lot), all seem tp appreciate the humor. 
Anybody else doing that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

I ran this one by my daugter and the forum... they thought it to corny but I think its funny...

a skeleton in a cowboy getup struming a guitar and in the middle of the cemetary singing "All My Rowdy Friends Have Settled Down"

Thought about using gouls/zombies singing "I Cant Get No Satisfation" but they would look to much like Mick and Keith in real life...

Also, a corpse rising up from a coffin singing "Im Driving Nails In My Coffin Over You"(Earnest Tubb)


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

All good ideas...injecting a little humour probably keeps the crowds guessing. Guests let their guards down, making them ripe for bigger scares.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Reminds me of House of 1000 Corpses when Rob Zombie used a Slim Whitman song "I'll Remember You"....lol...priceless.


----------

